# Golf, gab, and beer?



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

Is it just me or do people tend to get aggravated when you are golfin with a group of your people and you have been drinking all afternoon? 

Not that I do that all the time, but lately, when I seem to be having a good time I am getting terrible dirty looks from all around.


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

golfgirl2006 said:


> Is it just me or do people tend to get aggravated when you are golfin with a group of your people and you have been drinking all afternoon?
> 
> Not that I do that all the time, but lately, when I seem to be having a good time I am getting terrible dirty looks from all around.


Well you won't get any drinks if you piss off the driver who servers beverages to all of the players. If you're playing with your friends who aren't mature your in for a rude awakening.


----------



## GrandmaFL (Mar 22, 2006)

*Dirty Looks*



golfgirl2006 said:


> Is it just me or do people tend to get aggravated when you are golfin with a group of your people and you have been drinking all afternoon?
> 
> Not that I do that all the time, but lately, when I seem to be having a good time I am getting terrible dirty looks from all around.


You might not realize that they are not giving you dirty looks for drinking. I would think that it is that you are either being loud, rambunctious and maybe a little rude. Maybe you should lighten up on the beer while you are golfing if it is having an affect on the golfers around you.  
Jan


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I wouldn't even think about having a drink before a game of golf, always after. That way I can get slaughtered!


----------



## Golf_Major (Mar 26, 2006)

Not to mention instead of being on your A-game, you'll be on your way to the hospital.  

But just don't drink during golfing, you won't be as good.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Whoa whoa, i think you guys are getting her mixed up. You all seem to be thinking that shes trying to get hammered when shes on the course when shes just having a couple beers. I usually have a couple beers too just to relax and have more fun and im never drunk or anything.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

I think you should save drinking for after the game. I wouldnt want some drunk people hitting hard balls around me.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

It is my experiance that most golfers do come in groups and drink beers. The problem is when the group is 20 golfers or so and they are taking too long to play each hole. Show some respect for your fellow golfers and play at a good pace. I know you want to goof off with friends but it isn't fair to other people.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I've only ever drunk once before a game of golf, it was a little glass of wine because we were celebrating our first of many golfing holidays.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

People who golf in big groups and lag a course ruin the game for me.

It has happened many times before. Some groups will have races with their carts or take 30 minutes on one hole and wait for their friends. 

Look I get you are in a group. Be courteus and realize that I am not.


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I always drink after a game, because if I drink before a game I find that I'm very noisy and people think I am always like it, ruins my cool image !

I like drinking after a bad game too, because that way I can relax a little bit more too.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thread digging thought I'd bring this one back to life.
Sometime myself and two of my good friends go out for a hit we'll have one or two beer a six pack between the three of us normally. i dont think that there anything wrong with this we still have our round on roughly reg time. we're not the best golfers and if someone does catch up to use we let them play through as everyone should. its just a good way to relax and catch up with some mates, i dont know aabout groups of 20 or some most course i play on have a rule of a max group of 4-5. anyay thats my 2cents


----------

